# LOTS of mice needing homes - Nottinghamshire



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

We have over 70 mice in rescue at the moment so we are desperate for homes. All have different backgrounds (unwanted pets, mis-sexed litters etc) and more recently we took a large group of boys in that had been left in a shed. Some have scars from fighting and bits missing from their ears, but they're generally okay (one is staying whilst on antibiotics). We have many unneutered solo males, a few neutered males and some female groups. We also have a group of 4 week old babies, plus two litters born last week. If you can offer a loving home to any of our mice, please email me on [email protected] (better to email if you want a quick reply as I don't get time to check the forums everyday).

We can sometimes travel a little way to meet people, depending on location, but please ask anyway (via email please) Please also see our rehoming policy via the website link (below my signature)

A few photos and details of the mice (see our website for more info)

MIKE (came from a loving pet home but owner couldn't keep as he was fighting with his brothers)









SCAMPI (One of Mike's brothers)









RANDALL (unwanted pet)









EUGENE (dumped at a pet shop with his brothers - lives with his brother Errol)









ERROL (Eugene in the cardboard tube)









OLGA, ROWAN, VANILLA & RAISIN (2 girls, 2 neutered boys)









WILLOW (One of the boys rescued from the shed)









FEATHER (another of the shed mice)









FOREST (from the shed rescue - the marks are on his back are scars from fighting)









LEAF (From the shed rescue)









BRACKEN & TOFFEE (2 neutered boys, both from pet homes)









MOSES (from the Midlands Rescue - someone let their mice breed out of control and ended up with 160!)









FUZZY BABY MICE (Still to be named - 4 girls, 3 boys) Pet shop mis-sexed the adults so these are from an unexpected litter. Very well cared for in previous home, but owner couldn't keep them.









MAVIS & MOLLY (Not for adoption yet as still nursing litters, but in 4-5 weeks they and their babies will need homes)









_Primrose Mouse Rescue_
_Annesley Woodhouse_
_North Nottinghamshire_

_email: [email protected]_
_website: http://primrosemouserescue.co.uk/_
_Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/primrosemouserescue_


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

More photos of the mice as I don't think the last uploads worked ... these are just some of the mice in our care, please visit our website or facebook page for more photos. Thank you 

MIKE


EUGENE


TEASEL


BABY FUZZY GIRLS


LEAF


FOREST (the marks on his back were from fighting - they have cleared now and his fur is growing back nicely)


THISTLE


FEATHER


TOFFEE & BRACKEN (Neutered)


WILLOW


MOSES


----------

